# Muscle Milk...



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2006)

... Cookies n' Cream is the greatest protein shake flavor ever created in the history of mankind.

Enough said.


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

Now start a creatine thread


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Another Muscle Milk thread?  


Muscle Pump has just turned into a noob!


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Another Muscle Milk thread?



It's THAT good.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 1, 2006)

It is the shizit. I just tried it for the first time this week and now know why people buy the crap out of it. It's addictive even with plain water.........


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2006)

And when you get 2.48 pounds for $16.95, it's even better.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 1, 2006)

I get them for that and don't even pay shipping.....But yes, I also re-sell them so it doesn't count.....


----------



## musclepump (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, well, I gotta pay shipping from FitnessOne.com but they're still the cheapest around.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jun 1, 2006)

Cookies n Cream is a great tasting shake. I wish other brands made their protein that good.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 1, 2006)

I like the Chocolate Peanut Butter!!!! Muscle Milk rocks though!!!


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 1, 2006)

Try this:


Two scoops cookie's n Cream MM
16 OZ Whole Milk, or Whole Choco Milk.


----------



## Flakko (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know you guys, but I like Dulce de Leche.


----------



## Amped Nutrition (Jun 3, 2006)

The Muscle Milk chocolate peanut butter flavor is one of my favorites also.

TM
www.AmpedNutrition.com


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Jun 3, 2006)

If anyone likes eggnog, let me know via (PM)....I can very good prices on it....


----------



## Flakko (Jun 3, 2006)

I wanna try the Blueberries N' Creme, I heard is good.


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 3, 2006)

He's not joking - that shit is unbelievable... tastes better than most milkshakes you might come across in places such as McDonalds and Burger King. Really that good, check it out sometime


----------



## themamasan (Jun 3, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> ... Cookies n' Cream is the greatest protein shake flavor ever created in the history of mankind.
> 
> Enough said.




It was the first flavor I tried of Muscle Milk.  I have tried 3 other flavors since, but nothing compares to Cookies n' Cream.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 3, 2006)

good stuff...but made me fart a lot.


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 3, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> good stuff...but made me fart a lot.



shit man, i bet even the fart smelled good... thats how good it is!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2006)

how about i send a bottle of it to you and you judge how good it smells.


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 4, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> how about i send a bottle of it to you and you judge how good it smells.



hahaha, you pay postage, and its a deal

this is about as scientific as I can get when dealing with supplements... smell, taste, and mixability


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2006)

oh i had smell alright!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2006)

it was putrid! imagine a green stenchy fog coming out of YOUR ass! blehhhhhh!


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 4, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> it was putrid! imagine a green stenchy fog coming out of YOUR ass! blehhhhhh!



(foghorn)
ahhh, protein farts. a very unique smell, commonly found on species called the "weight lifter"


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 4, 2006)

funny, we started this thread talking about muscle milk and got into my farts. Interesting huh people?


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 5, 2006)

i believe muscle milk has a direct correlation to protein farts







and i have scientific evidence to prove it



its evidence you dont ever want to come by, if you know what i mean


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 5, 2006)

ha!


----------



## Flakko (Jun 5, 2006)

I never experienced gas problem with muscle milk... Maybe I am the problem...


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 6, 2006)

you NEVER experienced it? Well my friend then you just havent lived. Sorry.


----------



## scbz01602 (Jun 6, 2006)

juggernaut said:
			
		

> you NEVER experienced it? Well my friend then you just havent lived. Sorry.




yeah man, your missin OUT! sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeet... you must be using it wrong


----------



## sonofman (Jun 6, 2006)

You guys are still talking about gas!   I wanted to try  muscle milk but I don't want to run the wife out of the house.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2006)

No gas for me with Muscle Milk, either


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 7, 2006)

sonofman said:
			
		

> You guys are still talking about gas!   I wanted to try  muscle milk but I don't want to run the wife out of the house.


you pussy!!!!!! show who da man of da house is!! Blast some gas!!!!


----------

